# Barry Thornton's "Elements"



## AWH Imaging (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi there

I am a fellow photographer and teach in the UK. I was a student and friend of Barry Thornton and produced his web site when he was alive. barrythornton.com  which I still keep active now.

I hope you dont mind this post but I have been asked for some time now to reproduce this book in electronic format. Problem is, getting the word out that it is now available!

Just thought you may want to know that Barry Thornton's book "Element" is now available in e-book (psd) at;

Elements The Making of Fine Monochrome Prints by Barry Thornton also Elements of Transition

Kind regards

Andy


----------



## craig (Nov 13, 2009)

Welcome! Thornton's work looks fascinating! Afraid that the web does it no justice. I will look for the book. Thanks!

Love & Bass


----------

